# was ist der unterschied zwischen server speicher und normalem speicher?



## nigHtGoast (18. Januar 2008)

hallo meine cousine braucht sdram speicher und der würde ich gerne so was schenken. doch was ist der unterschied zwischen den oben genanten speicher und was ist mit single und doublesided?
danke


----------



## Nuklon (18. Januar 2008)

edit: der unten erklärts besser  
andere Frage wär, wo zum Teufel bekommst du die Rams her, denn die werden seit bestimmt 7 jahren nicht mehr hergestellt


----------



## Hyperhorn (18. Januar 2008)

Single-/Doublesided bezeichnet den internen Aufbau eines Speichermoduls, entgegen der verbreiteten Meinung kann man dies nicht immer zweifelsfrei am Modul selbst erkennen: Wenn die Chips nur auf einer Seite angebracht sind, muss es kein Singlesided-Modul sein (allerdings trifft dies dennoch in den allermeisten Fällen zu)
SD RAM ist der Vorläufer zu DDR RAM, der allerdings korrekterweise auch DDR SDRAM genannt wird. Die Technik baut darauf auf, die einzelnen Module sind allerdings inkompatibel zueinander
"Server-RAM" sind in der Regel fully buffered, registered und haben ECC an Board. Diese Techniken sorgen in der Summe für eine hohe Datenintegrität.


----------



## mosquito0176 (5. Februar 2008)

Hi, hab da auch mal ne Frage.
Passt Server-Ram auch auf normalen SD-Ram  Boards, oder brauch ich da ein spezielles Board? Interessiert mich weil ich ein SD-Ram Modul habe dass aber nicht paßt da die eine Kerbe etwas versetzt ist. 

Für eine schnelle Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2008)

mosquito0176 am 05.02.2008 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, hab da auch mal ne Frage.
> Passt Server-Ram auch auf normalen SD-Ram  Boards, oder brauch ich da ein spezielles Board? Interessiert mich weil ich ein SD-Ram Modul habe dass aber nicht paßt da die eine Kerbe etwas versetzt ist.
> 
> Für eine schnelle Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar


 also, mechnaisch müßte das alte SD-RAM AFAIK gleich sein. alleridngs ist DDR-RAM ja strenggenommen auch SD-RAm, nur halt DDR-SD-RAM. vielleicht hast du ja DDR, aber bei den techn. dateils hast du es übersehen?  oder kann es sein, dass du einen EDO-RAM meinst oder so? 

schau zB mal hier: http://netzikon.net/guides/ram/speicher-bauformen.html


----------



## mosquito0176 (6. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Antwort, hilft mir aber auch nicht so wirklich weiter.   
Es ist schon SD-Ram, mit 2 Einkerbungen, von Kongston. Wenn ich diesen Riegel und einen anderen Riegel - der auf meinem Board passt -  übereinander lege, ist die eine Kerbe des Kingston-Rams im Millimeterbereich versetzt. 

Hat jemand ne Erklärung dafür? Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2008)

mosquito0176 am 06.02.2008 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Antwort, hilft mir aber auch nicht so wirklich weiter.
> Es ist schon SD-Ram, mit 2 Einkerbungen, von Kongston. Wenn ich diesen Riegel und einen anderen Riegel - der auf meinem Board passt -  übereinander lege, ist die eine Kerbe des Kingston-Rams im Millimeterbereich versetzt.
> 
> Hat jemand ne Erklärung dafür? Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.



foto? was steht für ein code auf dem riegel?

passt es vielleicht, wenn du den riegel einfach mal umdrehst...? ^^


----------



## mosquito0176 (6. Februar 2008)

Andersrum passt der Riegel nicht auf das Board, und normal auch nicht. 

Aufkleberdaten:
Kingston-CE
KTC9282/512 K4
1940-001.B00

Hab im Netzt nichts über diesen Riegel gefunden.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2008)

mosquito0176 am 06.02.2008 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Andersrum passt der Riegel nicht auf das Board, und normal auch nicht.
> 
> Aufkleberdaten:
> Kingston-CE
> ...


laut google könnte es sogenannter FPM-RAM sein. gibt mal nur das "KTC9282" ein

http://www.buy.com/prod/512mb-kit-for-compaq-proliant-5000-series/q/loc/101/10112327.html

das ist glaub ich RAM noch VOR edo-RAM-zeiten, was wiederum vor SD größer auf dem markt war. bei google stahrt auch oft was von "für Compaq Proliant" - da ist AFAIK ne serverserie. 

aber es ist eben kein normales SD-RAM.


*edit* is auch direkt das erste in meinem link von gestern: http://netzikon.net/guides/ram/speicher-bauformen.html


----------



## rehacomp (6. Februar 2008)

Hyperhorn am 18.01.2008 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Single-/Doublesided bezeichnet den internen Aufbau eines Speichermoduls, entgegen der verbreiteten Meinung kann man dies nicht immer zweifelsfrei am Modul selbst erkennen: Wenn die Chips nur auf einer Seite angebracht sind, muss es kein Singlesided-Modul sein (allerdings trifft dies dennoch in den allermeisten Fällen zu)
> SD RAM ist der Vorläufer zu DDR RAM, der allerdings korrekterweise auch DDR SDRAM genannt wird. Die Technik baut darauf auf, die einzelnen Module sind allerdings inkompatibel zueinander
> "Server-RAM" sind in der Regel fully buffered, registered und haben ECC an Board. Diese Techniken sorgen in der Summe für eine hohe Datenintegrität.



Dieses *fully buffered* ist nur in neueren Intel Servern nötig, Bei AMD ist diese Art von Speicher nicht nötig (nur REG und ECC). Des weiteren gabs das zu SDRAM Zeiten noch nicht.


----------

